# The 13 Club



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I was just getting Kelly's paperwork ready to submit for the 13 Club and figured I'd put a note in here about it in case someone may want to enroll their dogs. 

You don't have to be a member of the GSDCA to enroll your dog.

REQUIREMENTS TO JOIN THE 13 CLUB ARE:
The dog must be a registered GSD living after its 12th birthday.
The information must be submitted in the year they are still living.
The owner must fill out the survey form.
The owner must submit a copy of the AKC, CKC, or SV registration form and a FOUR-GENERATION pedigree.

The survey form is mainly health related.
http://www.gsdca.org/GSDReviewed/ThirteenClub.htm


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Dublin made it ........He was (just) over 13 when he died....... His original breeder submitted his papers for me - she said it was one of her honors to do so- 
As the owner I signed all of the papers... She loved Dublin's father; Arabian Knight (Ari) It was one of her all time favorite dogs...and one of her first dogs to finish in conformation.... Dub looked JUST like him too - I will hafta try and post some photos......


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Gayle, I will be seeking you out and sending off a pm in 2 years asking "What was that link again for the 13 Club"


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

hmm, toby is over 12 now, i guess he could qualify.









debbie


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: ArycrestI was just getting Kelly's paperwork ready to submit for the 13 Club


Doesn't this qualify him for 13 Arby's sandwiches???









(the large ones, not the dinky "regular" ones!)


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom
> Doesn't this qualify him for 13 Arby's sandwiches???
> 
> 
> ...










Don't tell him, he'll expect them all in one visit and of course Ringer and Honey will demand equal treatment.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: debbiebhmm, toby is over 12 now, i guess he could qualify.


Yeppers - you should enroll him!!!


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

Yup, I was just getting ready to send in my Montana Girls paperwork as she will be thirteen in May and is still going strong! )

Tina


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

any gsd that makes it to 12 years thats still relatively healthy and mobile deserves a metal, 13 is a gift at that!









debbie


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

Does anyone know what you get once you register your dog? Do you get a certificate or just listed on their website? I just looked and I only have her 3 generation pedigree so I would have to buy a 4 generation just to register her. 
I think it stinks that my just now 12 yr old male has no AKC Pedigree because he was from a Guide Dog Organization and they don't register their pups. He is ILP but the pedigree which I know is not AKC. 
Otherwise I could have two dogs registered.

Tina


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I sent you a PM about contacting the chairman to see if there are exceptions for Guide Dog Organizations.

Ringer and Honey received nice, ready to frame, certificates of recognition signed by the GSDCA President when they joined the 13 Club. 

Kelly will be my fifth 13 Club member (joining JR, Too, Ringer & Honey). I never heard of the Club until a few years ago.


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

Well, my Sydney is a GSD/Rottie mix, so she can't be registered, but she is almost 13 1/2 and going strong. We had a health scare back in Aug/Sept '07, but everything seems just fine for now.

Congratulations to all those great seniors that make the list!









Kristina


----------

